# Which paper cutter?



## rosetress (Dec 25, 2021)

I am looking at paper cutters. I am wondering which type of paper cutter works better for photo prints? Guillotine or rotary? Which brand and size are you using and recommend with a positive impression?
Do you buy rolled photo paper and cut it down yourself? Is the saved money worth the trouble?

Thanks.


----------



## watsica (Dec 27, 2021)

for me roto trimmer hands down, i have owned the same one for 9 years and it still cuts really good.


----------



## keithmack (Dec 29, 2021)

I have used this CARL 12238 18 inch model to cut thousands of prints over the last 3 years and it still works great. Very precise - you can cut off just a hair if you need to and do it perfectly.


----------

